# Raster entfernen



## Oktavia (8. August 2005)

Wie bekomme ich ein solches Raster am besten weg?

Danke im voraus


----------



## zirag (8. August 2005)

Hi
Ich erkenne zwar nicht was das sein soll, ist auch ziemlich sehr undscharf. 
Vielleicht mit dem Weichzeichner, da das Bild sowieso undscharf ist kann es ja ruhig noch unschärfer werden ;-]

Sonst wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie man sowas leicht wegbekommt 

Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## rundes kipfal (8. August 2005)

So etwas entfernt man am entweder mit "Filter -> Störungen -> Störungen entfernen" oder mit dem Weichzeichner, kommt beides ca. auf das selbe hinaus. Und falls nötig danach noch einmal schärfen, sieht dann aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mies aus, also bestenfalls für Print geeignet.


----------



## Oktavia (9. August 2005)

So unscharf ist es garnicht.
Es handelt sich um ein Passbild (habe es nur nicht im ganzen eingestellt, da ich keine Genehmigung dazu habe) Das ist nur ein Teil des Gesichtes.
Habe mir jetzt mit folgendem geholfen:
Ich habe 2 Ebenen gemacht. Eine gerastert und eine weichgezeichnet bis das Raster verschwunden war. Die habe ich übereinandergelegt und eine geringe Deckung der oberen (gerasterten Ebene) eingestellt. An Stellen, an denen die Unschärfe nicht auffällt habe ich mit dem Radiergummi gearbeitet, so das die untere unscharfe Ebenen mehr durchscheint. So wirkt das Bild nicht unscharf und das Raster ist weniger aber nicht ganz weg. Für einen Ausdruck in 13x18 aber ausreichend.

Vielleicht gibt es aber noch andere vorschläge.

Danke
Oktavia


----------



## Heizemusik (9. August 2005)

Passbild im  45  Grad Winkel einscannen, danach bearbeiten wie oben vorgeschlagen.
Gruß Heizemusik


----------



## Oktavia (9. August 2005)

Klingt logisch, dann wäre der Lichteinfall anders, aber wie mach ich das? 

LG Oktavia


----------



## Heizemusik (10. August 2005)

ich kopiere Ellis antwort ! suche mal in den erweitertenThemen " Raster entfernen " 

Moin,

wenn Du eine gedruckte Vorlage hast, dann hat die ein Raster. Im Offset wird ja CMYK gedruckt, das bedeutet, daß der Rasterwinkel für jede der vier Farben unterschidlich angelegt wird, damit das Moiré durch die Punktüberlagerungen nicht auftritt.

Schwarz wird standardmäßig mit 45 Grad gerastert.

Wenn Du jetzt eine Druckvorlage mit 35 Grad einscannst, dann "richtest" Du die Punkte des Schwarzfilms wieder gerade und der Scanner, der seinerseits im ccd ein vorgegebenes Raster hat (nämlich die Auflösung, die ein Raster sozusagen vorgibt) verursacht weniger Moiré-Effekte.

Häufig ist der Blaukanal zusätzlich besonders verdorben. Es macht durchaus Sinn hier nur diesen einen Kanal zu entrastern (z.B. Störungen entfernen oder weichzeichnen und anschließend unscharf maskieren etc.) und somit die Bildqualität insgesamt zu verbessern.

Dabei kommt es aber immer auf das Bild an, es gibt leider keine pauschale Einstellung. Also ausprobieren.

LG,
Ellie


----------

